# rtorrent and support for xmlrpc



## boistordu (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi,

I'm new to FreeBSD. I would like to know if the xmlrpc  is already compiled into the rtorrent from the port? Or if I need to compile it?
Or maybe is it possible to activate it afterwards? with the version from the port?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2018)

Look at the options for net-p2p/rtorrent:

```
===> The following configuration options are available for rtorrent-0.9.6_3:
     DOCS=on: Build and/or install documentation
     EXAMPLES=on: Build and/or install examples
     IPV6=on: IPv6 protocol support
     XMLRPC=on: Compile with xmlrpc-c support
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```
You'll see it's on by default. Which also means the package will have it enabled.


----------



## boistordu (Mar 9, 2018)

oooow okey sorry I did not realise that and really didn't know how to look for the info  thanks


----------

